# how much should i feed my staffy



## kevinp1986

Im currently feeding my dog wainwrights dry food and he has the equivalent wet food on the weekends. 
On the bag it says that medium dog breeds(12-25kg) should be having 225-335 grams a day. My male staffy weighs 20kg and is just over 2 years yet he hasnt filled out much. Just today i saw a staffy while taking my dog for a walk and he looked considerably bigger then mines. Now, i know there is a lot of cross breeds out there so i understand that i shouldnt compare as all dogs are different. 

Am i giving my dog the right daily amounts, i give him about 260 grams a day and spread this out over two meals, half in morning and half at night. Is he eating enough? he seems to maintain his weight but like i said he doesnt look filled out. Im not trying to make my dog huge, im just going by other staffys i see while on walks. how do i work out how much garms he is supposed to eat from the guide lines on the bag 12-25kg should be eating between 225-335 grams. should he be eating more grams then what im feeding him, maybe closer to 300 grams? any help would be great


----------



## Dogless

As all dogs are different I would feed by eye, not packet guidelines; for instance if I went by the guidelines on the food, Kilo is just shy of the recommended amount for a 6 month old large breed at 4 months...and certainly could not do with being any thinner.

I think as long as your dog is fit and well and you can feel his ribs but they are not visible he is probably OK. Hopefully someone with good staffy knowledge will be along to help you.....


----------



## kevinp1986

Dogless said:


> As all dogs are different I would feed by eye, not packet guidelines; for instance if I went by the guidelines on the food, Kilo is just shy of the recommended amount for a 6 month old large breed at 4 months...and certainly could not do with being any thinner.
> 
> I think as long as your dog is fit and well and you can feel his ribs but they are not visible he is probably OK. Hopefully someone with good staffy knowledge will be along to help you.....


im starting to think that now. I just dont know how much grams i should be feeding him for his weight. I dont think hes eating enough.


----------



## Dogless

kevinp1986 said:


> im starting to think that now. I just dont know how much grams i should be feeding him for his weight. I dont think hes eating enough.


I would increase it little by little until he looks healthy weight-wise; maybe by 5g / meal increments - that is how I do it and it seems to be OK, I just keep a record of the amount I feed. I also allow for training treats and 'snacks' such as a stuffed Kong now and again if I go out and add a few extras to the food such as sardines if Kilo has been particularly active / the weather is very cold etc. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## jameserickson80

You could add some more if I didn't satisfy you. Look over his weight too, if your dog becomes bigger or not. If not, you should consult an expert.


----------



## kevinp1986

jameserickson80 said:


> You could add some more if I didn't satisfy you. Look over his weight too, if your dog becomes bigger or not. If not, you should consult an expert.


I think i will increase his daily intake. As i said in my post, im just going by comparison to other staffies I have seen. Is he a healthy weight (20kg) for his age? Should they weigh more than that?


----------



## Dogless

I really would go by eye, or pop to the vets to use their scales and ask one of the nurses what they think? Staffies seem to vary a huge amount size - wise.

It's impossible to say what is a healthy weight on an internet forum without seeing the dog - you could post a few good pictures and the knowledgeable people on here may be able to guide you?


----------



## kevinp1986

Dogless said:


> I really would go by eye, or pop to the vets to use their scales and ask one of the nurses what they think? Staffies seem to vary a huge amount size - wise.
> 
> It's impossible to say what is a healthy weight on an internet forum without seeing the dog - you could post a few good pictures and the knowledgeable people on here may be able to guide you?


yeh i totally understand. I will get some pictures up shortly. He crashed out at the moment dont want to disturb him. Any other staff owners out there who weigh a similar weight, 20kg. How much grams you feeding ur dogs?


----------



## Guest

kevinp1986 said:


> Im currently feeding my dog wainwrights dry food and he has the equivalent wet food on the weekends.
> On the bag it says that medium dog breeds(12-25kg) should be having 225-335 grams a day. My male staffy weighs 20kg and is just over 2 years yet he hasnt filled out much. Just today i saw a staffy while taking my dog for a walk and he looked considerably bigger then mines. Now, i know there is a lot of cross breeds out there so i understand that i shouldnt compare as all dogs are different.
> 
> Am i giving my dog the right daily amounts, i give him about 260 grams a day and spread this out over two meals, half in morning and half at night. Is he eating enough? he seems to maintain his weight but like i said he doesnt look filled out. Im not trying to make my dog huge, im just going by other staffys i see while on walks. how do i work out how much garms he is supposed to eat from the guide lines on the bag 12-25kg should be eating between 225-335 grams. should he be eating more grams then what im feeding him, maybe closer to 300 grams? any help would be great


I have a staffy 
She weighs 14kg and I give her 200grams a day, this is on skinners . From the sounds of things I don't think you have anything to worry about , he sounds like he is fine.

Staffies do not need to fill out like most people think, they think they do because that is what most people do. But my staffy is quite skinny, but this is normal for staffies , he sounds like he is the right weight aswell. If in doubt just phone your vet and ask .

But to me he sounds fine and if he is maintaining his weight and not putting it on or losing it then you should be fine 

Hope I've helped.


----------



## PoisonGirl

If he is maintaining his weight and isnt unerweight then leave the food as it is.


Look at other breeds of dogs- does every single labrador look the same size and weigh? No. Just cause you have seen another staffy dog that looks bigger doesnt mean yours should b that size


----------



## Thorne

There's a lot of Staffies out there that at first glance look really chunky and filled-out, but up close they're often considerably overweight because as trixiemixy says, people perceive them as a fairly heavyweight breed.

Feed by eye and feel, and reduce or increase accordingly if your dog's activity levels change


----------



## love_my_pets

My male staffy is 19 months old and around 22kg. I feed him on CSJ and i dont weigh it out- i go by how solid his poop is. If he is being fed to much it's sloppy and if he is being fed the right amount it's firm (and usually only once, maybe twice a day- never any more unless he is getting too much food) 
If he isnt getting enough then he starts to look a little to lean so i up the food- as someone else said it's mostly down to the eye!


----------



## Lyceum

Bailey is around 25kg. He gets half a tray of wainwrights wet and 200g of skinners duck and rice spread over 2 meals. He'd eat all day if I let him, but this maintains his weight.


----------

